# Retirement visa for Spain



## Traveler123 (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone have information on a retirement visa or long stay visa for a US citizen interested in retiring to Spain? Is it hard to obtain? What are the financial requirements? Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes you need a visa and I dont think its hard to obtain, but you do have to satisfy the authorities that you will be self sufficient and wont be needng financial assistance. You'll need to provide them with details of pensions, how much income you'll be receiving (a min of about $11,700 for two people) and how much you have in savings. They also would like proof of health insurance or they will insist you get some on arrival

Jo xx


----------



## johnwboy (Feb 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> Yes you need a visa and I dont think its hard to obtain, but you do have to satisfy the authorities that you will be self sufficient and wont be needng financial assistance. You'll need to provide them with details of pensions, how much income you'll be receiving (a min of about $11,700 for two people) and how much you have in savings. They also would like proof of health insurance or they will insist you get some on arrival
> 
> Jo xx


Hi Jojo I would be interested to obtain more info on a retirement visa as a US citizen. Where can I get this, at the Spanish Consul?
Thanks,
John


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

johnwboy said:


> Hi Jojo I would be interested to obtain more info on a retirement visa as a US citizen. Where can I get this, at the Spanish Consul?
> Thanks,
> John


yes, you need to contact your nearest Spanish Consulate

the post you have quoted is several years old now, & I'm sure the required amounts will have increased

more recent posters have been told different amounts by different consulates


----------



## johnwboy (Feb 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes, you need to contact your nearest Spanish Consulate
> 
> the post you have quoted is several years old now, & I'm sure the required amounts will have increased
> 
> more recent posters have been told different amounts by different consulates


Thank You


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

johnwboy said:


> Hi Jojo I would be interested to obtain more info on a retirement visa as a US citizen. Where can I get this, at the Spanish Consul?
> Thanks,
> John


Hi johnwboy. I have researched a little bit and posted in this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/95540-retirement-thinking-ahead-3.html

in particular, post #24 might have some useful information for you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tobyo said:


> Hi johnwboy. I have researched a little bit and posted in this thread:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/95540-retirement-thinking-ahead-3.html
> 
> in particular, post #24 might have some useful information for you.


_that _was the post I wanted but couldn't find  

I have added a link to it on the 'sticky' now


wow!! at least 75,000 USD a year - that _has _gone up!!


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

That is funds of $75,000 and when I was checking a few years ago it was $100'000.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bfpijuan said:


> That is funds of $75,000 and when I was checking a few years ago it was $100'000.



yes different consulates seem to give out different info - if they will gve out any at all!

also, that says _*annually*_

which might explain why not many people get the visa - how many retirees have that much coming in every year ?


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> _that _was the post I wanted but couldn't find
> 
> I have added a link to it on the 'sticky' now
> 
> ...


actually that $75k figure did not come from the consulate, rather from a website of a woman who wrote a book about this. and, yes, that's a BOATLOAD of money!! which makes me suspect. I never did get that answer from the Spanish Consulate in Chicago.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> which might explain why not many people get the visa -
> how many retirees have that much coming in every year ?


Rich ones


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

I found the following on a couple of sites, not official Spanish ones! Original certificate of a public or private institution certifying that you receive a pension, specifying its monthly amount.
Proof of any other source of income and/or properties in Spain (The anual minimum is $10,000 increased by $1,700 for each dependant).
If you own any propety in Spain you must bring Original proof of ownership.
Plus the general requirements. The application does not specify the amount. So, once again it will probably be up to the person processing!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tobyo said:


> actually that $75k figure did not come from the consulate, rather from a website of a woman who wrote a book about this. and, yes, that's a BOATLOAD of money!! which makes me suspect. I never did get that answer from the Spanish Consulate in Chicago.


I've just read all of that more carefully - that's actually for a _non-lucrative _visa - we have an article on this website which states a requirement of a total of 90K USD a year


I think the only way to find out is to actually apply & keep everything crossed that you have enough income !


............and if anyone is ever successful - come back & tell us how much they wanted!


----------

